# yung



## Qcumber

I know that *yung *replaces *ang* in colloquial Tagalog, and that it results from the contraction of *iyón* "that" + linker.
What I'd like to know is if it is possible to use it in the following sentences.

1) *Si Dorót ang nagsábing walâ káng péra.*
= Dorot is the one who said you had no money.

2) *Si Dorót yung nagsábing walâ káng péra.*
= ditto

3) *Síno ang nagsábing walâ akóng péra? / Síno'ng nagsábing ...*
= Who said I had no money?

4) *Síno yung nagsábing walâ akóng péra?*
= ditto


----------



## tanzhang

Yes Qcumber those are correct(^_^)


----------



## tanzhang

Oh yeah #4, it's Sino yung nagsabing wala akong pera?


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Oh yeah #4, it's Sino yung nagsabing wala akong pera?


Thanks a lot. Yes, a silly mistake. I have corrected my post accordingly.
Talagá, ewangkó kung bákit sinúlat kó iyán. Náhíhiyâ akó.


----------

